
Why Is It So Hard to Put Data Science in Production? - kiyanwang
https://www.datascience.com/blog/why-is-it-so-hard-to-put-data-science-in-production
======
surak
Have a look at the Valohai.com that offer both a cloud agnostic orchestration
and an audit functionality for deep learning workflows.

